
Secret Surveillance Court May Reveal Some Secrets - nsp
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/13/secret-surveillance-court-may-reveal-some-secrets/?ref=technology
======
nsp
link to ruling [https://www.eff.org/document/fisc-opinion-and-order-
granting...](https://www.eff.org/document/fisc-opinion-and-order-granting-
effs-motion)

